# Van Bitz optional extra



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Went to Van Bitz last week, and after being put in her place Gracie became great friends with Sabre, Eddie's monster German Shepherd.

He "mouths" small dogs when he plays with them, and after 20 minutes of romping around on the dewey grass, plus half a gallon of Sabre dribble, Gracie had to go in the washing up bowl!!!

This is her afterwards - she wasn't overly impressed. I was though - great service from Van Bitz.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Went to Van Bitz last week, and after being put in her place Gracie became great friends with Sabre, Eddie's monster German Shepherd.
> 
> He "mouths" small dogs when he plays with them, and after 20 minutes of romping around on the dewey grass, plus half a gallon of Sabre dribble, Gracie had to go in the washing up bowl!!!
> 
> This is her afterwards - she wasn't overly impressed. I was though - great service from Van Bitz.


I was a bit concerned when I first went to Van Bitz and realising that Eddie was employing cheap labour from the perimeters of the EEC and particularly a shepherd. However, it did a good job so I was a happy bunny. 8)


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Free dog wash eh? ..noted for next visit :wink:


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave, there are free dryers in the shower block you know  

Great picture ellicited a "Aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh" from everyone in the office  

Gracie is a cutie though, Sabre was impressed. I believe they call it "Puupy Love" :grommit:


----------

